# Wood Identification



## DaveRego (May 29, 2010)

I'm setting up my first vivarium today. I couldn't figure out if this was grape wood or mopani. The ship had it labeled only as "driftwood". The more I look at it, the more it looks like grape. But I'd like a second opinion as it's the perfect shape for my needs.

Thanks.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dave, your picture is not working.


----------



## DaveRego (May 29, 2010)

Egadz, it should show up now.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

its grapewood


----------



## DaveRego (May 29, 2010)

Thanks, I realized that after I held some mopani. A lot more dense. Anyhow, I picked up some cork instead.


----------

